# Beer! (From the MRE thread)



## RustyShackleford (Jan 8, 2014)

dirtmover said:


> But I can get coffee anywhere but yeungling you can only get on the east coast and I miss it dearly.


 
I grew up with Yuengling and still drink it.  People where I live now act like it is some kind of micro-brew so I started calling it Pennsylvania Budweiser!


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 8, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> I grew up with Yuengling and still drink it.  People where I live now act like it is some kind of micro-brew so I started calling it Pennsylvania Budweiser!


 
lol that's funny....I wouldn't go that far to call to a micro brew but they have definitely created a niche for themselves by regulating distribution.  Now that is something I could get behind this administration about......screw health care for everyone...YEUNGLING FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 8, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> I grew up with Yuengling and still drink it.  People where I live now act like it is some kind of micro-brew so I started calling it Pennsylvania Budweiser!



Yeungling is good stuff...  In NY, we got the Rock, an occasional Old Frothingslosh, and IC...  we had to travel to get Yeungling...   usually the budget handled Piels Real Draft or Rolling Rock (previously referred to in this post as 'the rock')...   or .........   Schaeffer...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Yeungling is good stuff...  In NY, we got the Rock, an occasional Old Frothingslosh, and IC...  we had to travel to get Yeungling...   usually the budget handled Piels Real Draft or Rolling Rock (previously referred to in this post as 'the rock')...   or .........   Schaeffer...


 
Rolling Rock was sold and they shut down the Latrobe brewery a while back.  Pissed a lot of local folks off.  IC is terrible.  Yuengling Lager and Porter are good to go, as are their Oktoberfest and Bock.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 9, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> I grew up with Yuengling and still drink it.  People where I live now act like it is some kind of micro-brew so I started calling it Pennsylvania Budweiser!



So good, there was a time when I was clamoring to get my hands on Yuengling as I swear PA was the only place I could find it. Still a great beer, but hipsters have ruined it and are turning it into the new PBR. I admit though I am a bit of a beer snob though and love IPA's and stuff being put out by Anchorage Brewing, Prairie Ale and the likes.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 9, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Rolling Rock was sold and they shut down the Latrobe brewery a while back.  Pissed a lot of local folks off.  IC is terrible.  Yuengling Lager and Porter are good to go, as are their Oktoberfest and Bock.



The Black & Tan is also mighty tasty.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> The Black & Tan is also mighty tasty.


Why yes it is!  It's porter and premium.  Yuengling Premium goes down like water too!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2014)

I figured we were detracting from the MRE thread with the beer ramblings and decided to make it a thread of its own, as we all know it can takup a boad of its own!



BeardedConservative said:


> So good, there was a time when I was clamoring to get my hands on Yuengling as I swear PA was the only place I could find it. Still a great beer, but hipsters have ruined it and are turning it into the new PBR. I admit though I am a bit of a beer snob though and love IPA's and stuff being put out by Anchorage Brewing, Prairie Ale and the likes.


 
I remember when it was PA only, then the Tampa brewery opened, and then the second Pottsville plant opened.  If you haven't been on a tour of the original brewery, go.  Some pretty cool history and stories regarding Dick Yuengling.

Being stationed in te pacific northwest ruined beer for me.  It started with Alaskan Brewing and went downhill from there.  Now I get made fun of, mostly by guys I was at 2/75 with because one day I'll be drinking PBR and the next it could be Founders Porter.  PBR is about the only "shit" beer I will drink, next to maybe a few other PA beers like Straub.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 9, 2014)

Troll got us hooked on Moose Drool and it's rare to find it in this podunk town (or any good beer).  My absolute favorites are Kodiak Nut Brown Ale and Moose Tooth Hard Apple Ale (only found in the Anchorage/Wasilla area).  The plastic jug means you can bring it to the fairgrounds.

Although in the fridge right now is Icehouse, cheap and decent alcohol content.


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> I grew up with Yuengling and still drink it.  People where I live now act like it is some kind of micro-brew so I started calling it Pennsylvania Budweiser!



$8 for a 12-pack at the Class VI!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2014)

lindy said:


> $8 for a 12-pack at the Class VI!



I will have to have you killed now.  Nothing personal, I can't get Yeungling here, and you get it for $8 a half rack...  this is unfair and so you should die, I hate killing decent support guys, especially SOTAs...  but you deserve it, sorry.

My name is Inigo Montoya, you drank my Yeungling, prepare to die.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2014)

Some of the garage stockpile.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 9, 2014)

For now, Sierra Nevada (Pale when it's hot, Stout when it's not) is my "patrol base" of beer, from which I venture out and hit targets of opportunity.

PBR is my "river beer" - quantity over quality; though PBR on draught is surprisingly good.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 9, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> I figured we were detracting from the MRE thread with the beer ramblings and decided to make it a thread of its own, as we all know it can takup a boad of its own!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah PBR is also the only shite beer I'll drink as well.

Great call on Alaskan and Founders! Great breweries, there is a brewery and the name is alluding me but they make a sessionable Saison that is super fucking tasty!

I want some of that beer in a jug and love New Belgium, it's the only "hipster" thing about me but I love my beer good and tasty.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I will have to have you killed now.  Nothing personal, I can't get Yeungling here, and you get it for $8 a half rack...  this is unfair and so you should die, I hate killing decent support guys, especially SOTAs...  but you deserve it, sorry.
> 
> My name is Inigo Montoya, you drank my Yeungling, prepare to die.


You must not like it that much, you didn't even spell it right.:-"


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm thinking beer share/trade


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't touch PBR with a ten foot long rubber hose. You can pour that shit right back in the horse (preach it, Mae West!). 

Some of the older members here are well acquainted with my love of Sam Adams O'fest, but I definitely like what comes out of Louisiana's Abita Springs brewery. Purple Haze is delicious, bottle or (especially) draft, and the strawberry harvest ale is good. I saw a grapefruit ale, but I don't like grapefruit so I haven't tried it.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 9, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I wouldn't touch PBR with a ten foot long rubber hose. You can pour that shit right back in the horse (preach it, Mae West!).
> 
> Some of the older members here are well acquainted with my love of Sam Adams O'fest, but I definitely like what comes out of Louisiana's Abita Springs brewery. Purple Haze is delicious, bottle or (especially) draft, and the strawberry harvest ale is good. I saw a grapefruit ale, but I don't like grapefruit so I haven't tried it.


Uhh Racing, definitely gonna need some of the purple haze, when I've had it I've enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 9, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Now I get made fun of, mostly by guys I was at 2/75 with because one day I'll be drinking PBR and the next it could be Founders Porter.  PBR is about the only "shit" beer I will drink
> 
> View attachment 10001



As seen one day, on the menu, in a restaurant, under the beverage selections: 

Budweiser
Coors
Miller Lite
Guinness
Sam Adams
Pabst Blue Ribbon (They Make Us Sell It)   


I laughed my ass off......


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2014)

medicchick said:


> You must not like it that much, you didn't even spell it right.:-"



Who fed your husband while he was up here alone?   Hmmmmmmmmmm?  Who took him out to play in the woods, swim in the lake and have fun?  :-"
He does eat like a bird...  birds eat nearly their bodyweight in food every day....


----------



## Sendero (Jan 9, 2014)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> For now, Sierra Nevada (Pale when it's hot, Stout when it's not) is my "patrol base" of beer, from which I venture out and hit targets of opportunity.



Sierra Nevada makes good beer! Their Christmas Ale is on of my all time favorites.  As far as cheap stuff, it's hard to go wrong with Lone Star on a hot day.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Who fed your husband while he was up here alone?   Hmmmmmmmmmm?  Who took him out to play in the woods, swim in the lake and have fun?  :-"
> He does eat like a bird...  birds eat nearly their bodyweight in food every day....



Not to mention started the ducky obsession that the Bibby has.

You two are good friends are we are lucky to know you.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Not to mention started the ducky obsession that the Bibby has.
> 
> You two are good friends are we are lucky to know you.



Don't blame me for the rubber ducky obsession... blame Archie McPhee, and the HH6...


I did introduce the bibby to some nice knives though....  she did like them, almost as much as Sasquatch....


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I will have to have you killed now.  Nothing personal, I can't get Yeungling here, and you get it for $8 a half rack...  this is unfair and so you should die, I hate killing decent support guys, especially SOTAs...  but you deserve it, sorry.
> 
> My name is Inigo Montoya, you drank my Yeungling, prepare to die.



I'll pack some when I head up to "The Emerald City" (always hated that name as a kid)!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2014)

Sendero said:


> Sierra Nevada makes good beer! Their Christmas Ale is on of my all time favorites.  As far as cheap stuff, it's hard to go wrong with Lone Star on a hot day.



No Lone Star for you...  you must drink.... Pearl...   or the old style Shiner (not Bock, plain old Shiner) in the heavy metal Red White and Blue cans....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2014)

Centermass said:


> As seen one day, on the menu, in a restaurant, under the beverage selections:
> 
> Budweiser
> Coors
> ...


Ok, I have seen that menu but can't remember where!


----------



## medicchick (Jan 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Don't blame me for the rubber ducky obsession... blame Archie McPhee, and the HH6...
> 
> 
> I did introduce the bibby to some nice knives though....  she did like them, almost as much as Sasquatch....


Yes, she does like knives.  She always wants to help cut things up for dinner.:-/


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> Great call on Alaskan.



A couple years back I was in Dallas for work and had not seen anything from Alaskan for a decade as I've been on the east coast and in the Midwest since leaving the army.  I walk into a gas station and they literally had what looked to be a temple of Alaskan Amber.  Almost all of it was purchased and my team drank it the rest of the week.  The three six packs that were left were stashed in my carry on and smuggled home.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 9, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> A couple years back I was in Dallas for work and had not seen anything from Alaskan for a decade as I've been on the east coast and in the Midwest since leaving the army.  I walk into a gas station and they literally had what looked to be a temple of Alaskan Amber.  Almost all of it was purchased and my team drank it the rest of the week.  The three six packs that were left were stashed in my carry on and smuggled home.


When I worked at the Anchorage airport we did ground handling for military flights...including KC-135's full of 45-65 Nation Guard members in the summer.  One General brought back 5 cases of various Alaskan brews with him to Tennessee.  We always had to laugh at how much was brought back by everyone.  The crew chief brought me back real moonshine but I was 6 months pregnant at the time so I passed.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 9, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I wouldn't touch PBR with a ten foot long rubber hose. You can pour that shit right back in the horse (preach it, Mae West!).
> 
> Some of the older members here are well acquainted with my love of Sam Adams O'fest, but I definitely like what comes out of Louisiana's Abita Springs brewery. Purple Haze is delicious, bottle or (especially) draft, and the strawberry harvest ale is good. I saw a grapefruit ale, but I don't like grapefruit so I haven't tried it.



Why do you own a ten foot long rubber hose?

Sam Adams Boston Lager or Leffe Blonde for me (the latter if going for the meal-in-a-glass beers).


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Why do you own a ten foot long rubber hose?
> 
> ...



You really do NOT want her to answer that question...


----------



## medicchick (Jan 9, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Why do you own a ten foot long rubber hose?.


Somethings are better left a mystery


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Why do you own a ten foot long rubber hose?



I can think of fifty different accoutrements that could meet those specs, and you're worried about the hose???


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 9, 2014)

If any of you degenerates make it just North of NYC.... I work next to http://www.captainlawrencebrewing.com/the-beers/    Great beer!  Tours of the brewery... tasting... and in March/April we are opening an indoor range!  Another of my favs is


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2014)

You drive a hard bargain.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 10, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Ok, I have seen that menu but can't remember where!



Took me a minute or 2 to remember the place.  It was the *Food Factory, Fairbanks, Alaska.*

I think they have one in Anchorage as well.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 10, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Took me a minute or 2 to remember the place.  It was the *Food Factory, Fairbanks, Alaska.*
> 
> I think they have one in Anchorage as well.


Nope only Fairbanks.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 10, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> A couple years back I was in Dallas for work and had not seen anything from Alaskan for a decade as I've been on the east coast and in the Midwest since leaving the army.  I walk into a gas station and they literally had what looked to be a temple of Alaskan Amber.  Almost all of it was purchased and my team drank it the rest of the week.  The three six packs that were left were stashed in my carry on and smuggled home.








 This is a great up and coming brewery in Anchorage.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 10, 2014)

the image I added prior didn't work.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 10, 2014)

This stuff is candy in a can, great for shot-gunning as well just sayin.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 10, 2014)

An early morning five mile run after drinking a half-gallon of beer reminds me that I am not 21 anymore!


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 10, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> An early morning five mile run after drinking a half-gallon of beer reminds me that I am not 21 anymore!


This is why you have a camelback full of a stout (breakfast) to keep you energized.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 10, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> This is why you have a camelback full of a stout (breakfast) to keep you energized.


 
Yeah, need to stop by the store and add some to the stockpile!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2014)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> If any of you degenerates make it just North of NYC.... I work next to http://www.captainlawrencebrewing.com/the-beers/    Great beer!  Tours of the brewery... tasting... and in March/April we are opening an indoor range!  Another of my favs is



I keep one of them in the fridge just in case any ShadowSpear members come visiting...  and there is usually a Pig's Ass porter around for the same reason...


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 10, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I keep one of them in the fridge just in case any ShadowSpear members come visiting...  and there is usually a Pig's Ass porter around for the same reason...


I'm on my way!


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 10, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I can think of fifty different accoutrements that could meet those specs, and you're worried about the hose???



Worried?  Not really... I prefer the term "inquisitive".


----------



## policemedic (Jan 11, 2014)

Yuengling never did anything for me.  

Guinness, however...that's a different story.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 11, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Yuengling never did anything for me.
> 
> Guinness, however...that's a different story.


Mmmm, Guinness in Dublin.  That was my first one ever and I still remember it many years later.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Mmmm, Guinness in Dublin.  That was my first one ever and I still remember it many years later.



Guinness the greatest meal in a can, plus you can't beat the story behind the taste of one of the best beers around.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ice cold PBR out of a keg or tap is good beer. New Belgium made a raspberry brown called Frambozen that was quite tasty. I also partake in a good deal of local brews from here in Durham to include Fullsteam Brewery. They make a ginger pale ale that it is the bees knees.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Ice cold PBR out of a keg or tap is good beer. Fat tire made a raspberry brown called Frambozen that was quite tasty. I also partake in a good deal of local brews from here in Durham to include Fullsteam Brewery. They make a ginger pale ale that it is the bees knees.


Wanna send some this way?


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 11, 2014)

I dont even drink beer, I just happened to see this.  I will post without further comment and leave this thread.  (runs)


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Ice cold PBR out of a keg or tap is good beer. Fat tire made a raspberry brown called Frambozen that was quite tasty. I also partake in a good deal of local brews from here in Durham to include Fullsteam Brewery. They make a ginger pale ale that it is the bees knees.




You need to try the stuff from Asheville...  there are some good local beers in the area...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 11, 2014)

x SF med said:


> You need to try the stuff from Asheville...  there are some good local beers in the area...



We do all the time. Just none have stuck out in deliciousness to me.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> We do all the time. Just none have stuck out in deliciousness to me.


What breweries are out that way? Cigar city in Tampa has amazing beer.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> We do all the time. Just none have stuck out in deliciousness to me.



If you like dark (porter/stout/dark brown)  try Pig's Ass porter from Montana, or Big Sky's Oatmeal Stout or Moose Drool, or Elliott Bay's Stout or Porter or Diesel (Blend)....   You really need to visit so we can go on a road trip for beers...  I want to get to the Mad Bomber Brewery in Hayden ID, we donated to their kickstarter fund....  

Oh, I hate beer, as you can tell...


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you like dark (porter/stout/dark brown)  try Pig's Ass porter from Montana, or Big Sky's Oatmeal Stout or Moose Drool, or Elliott Bay's Stout or Porter or Diesel (Blend)....   You really need to visit so we can go on a road trip for beers...  I want to get to the Mad Bomber Brewery in Hayden ID, we donated to their kickstarter fund....
> 
> Oh, I hate beer, as you can tell...


Seriously your beer hate sickens me! ID has some great beers.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 11, 2014)

x SF med said:


> You really need to visit so we can go on a road trip for beers...


 
You know, the other day I was telling my wife how I thought we should take a 4-8 week road trip when I retire from AD in a few years - I think this is going to be the basis for our route.

Hell, if I hype it enough, maybe the breweries will let me park a camper on their property.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 11, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you like dark (porter/stout/dark brown)  try Pig's Ass porter from Montana, or Big Sky's Oatmeal Stout or Moose Drool, or Elliott Bay's Stout or Porter or Diesel (Blend)....   You really need to visit so we can go on a road trip for beers...  I want to get to the Mad Bomber Brewery in Hayden ID, we donated to their kickstarter fund....
> 
> Oh, I hate beer, as you can tell...


I may or may not have tried all those:-"  There is a big wine/beer/liquor store in Reno we hit up when we are that way.  You can do the build-a-six pack so I usually do to try new ones.  I also like Bitch Creek Extra Special Brown quite a bit.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 11, 2014)

For those of you who's significant other turns up their nose at beer, pick up some raspberry lambic and good stout or porter. Mix 50/50 and you have a raspberry truffle.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> For those of you who's significant other turns up their nose at beer, pick up some raspberry lambic and good stout or porter. Mix 50/50 and you have a raspberry truffle.



Uhh I love beer but this sounds awesome! Lambics are great, I've gotten a lot into sours and Saison's.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 11, 2014)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> For those of you who's significant other turns up their nose at beer, pick up some raspberry lambic and good stout or porter. Mix 50/50 and you have a raspberry truffle.



Along the same lines, draught Guinness floated over draught Sam Adams Cherry Wheat is very good.  Names vary; locally it's either a black cherry or a chocolate covered cherry. 

It also works with good cider (dirty apple).


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

That's the nice thing it's as if Guinness was created to have another beer/cider added together in a glass. Those Irish knew what they were doing. A quick switch but The Scots also know their way around a good scotch.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 12, 2014)

policemedic said:


> It also works with good cider (dirty apple).



Snakebite...


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 14, 2014)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/dea...-buy-maker-of-jim-beam-for-13-6-billion/?_r=0

Unrelated to beer, but a sad day in whiskey. Although not surprised as Jim Beam IMO is worse than being the Schlitz of whiskey, and the fact they originally wanted to water down Maker's was a huge no-no. Still sad that Beam couldn't hold their own and had to be bought out, I get huge for shareholders but will the quality get better? I doubt it as it's just more $$$ in the pockets.


----------



## JHD (Jan 14, 2014)

It appears I am in good company in this thread.  If I drink beer, it is a Sam Adams, Yuengling, Amstel or Blue Moon.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 14, 2014)

Beer....mmmmmm...... I'm a big Samuel Smiths oatmeal stout, Rouge Dead Guy, and Hobgoblin fan!  And then there's scotch!

Stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 14, 2014)

Red-Dot said:


> Beer....mmmmmm...... I'm a big Samuel Smiths oatmeal stout, Rouge Dead Guy, and Hobgoblin fan!  And then there's scotch!
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends...



there is another thread or three where scotch is mentioned...   please keep with the beer portion of our program, or we will have to ask you to leave... your choice of bouncers are Bruno the Wonder Mutt, or Sasquatch...


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 15, 2014)

Red-Dot said:


> Beer....mmmmmm...... I'm a big Samuel Smiths oatmeal stout, Rouge Dead Guy, and Hobgoblin fan!  And then there's scotch!
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends...



Love Samuel Smiths! Taddycaster is defo my favorite from them, also love Heady topper out of I think Cermont and Three Floyd's.


----------



## Scubadew (Jan 15, 2014)

Lately it's been Samuel Adams Winter Lager and Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye. If anyone makes it up to Maine they can give Gritty McDuff's a shot.


----------



## CDG (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeti Oatmeal Stout from Great Divide Brewing in CO. 
Wake N' Bake Coffee Oatmeal Stout from Terrapin Beer Co. in GA.
Jefferson Reserve Bourbon Barrel Stout from Bluegrass Brewing in KY.
Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout from North Coast Brewing in NC.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jan 16, 2014)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Lagunitas IPA
Stone IPA and the Levitation Ale
Moylan's Kilt Lifter and the NORCAL IPA
PBR
Etc...


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh.....one more.... this one will knock the balls off a charging rhino at 50 paces..... St. Bernardus Abt 12. Its right around 10% ABV very smooth and deceptive.....

http://www.sintbernardus.be


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 16, 2014)

Love love LOVE the St. Bernardus!!!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 16, 2014)

I will just leave this right here. 

http://lancasteronline.com/article/...ream-to-return-to-stores-in-mid-February.html



> The return of Yuengling's Ice Cream is under way, it was announced Thursday.
> 
> The product has started coming off the production line and is due to arrive in stores in mid-February.
> 
> ...


----------



## CQB (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry girls & boys (& El Trollerino). The search is over. Targets down patch out. 

http://4pinesbeer.com.au/beers/pale-ale#Beer


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 17, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> I will just leave this right here.
> 
> http://lancasteronline.com/article/...ream-to-return-to-stores-in-mid-February.html


 
Stroh's makes ice cream too!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2014)

CQB said:


> Sorry girls & boys (& El Trollerino). The search is over. Targets down patch out.
> 
> http://4pinesbeer.com.au/beers/pale-ale#Beer



Brother... I hate you for not being able to get that here.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 17, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Brother... I hate you for not being able to get that here.


From time to time, if you are at the store on the right day you can find some of these. Although finding a unicorn is easier.


----------



## yankfan (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn photo is sideways.. But out of the 276 beers I have had these are my favorite. Especially Jacobin Rouge which is a Flemish Red, and Rye Da Tiger by Three Floyds. As well as all of my home brews


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 17, 2014)

yankfan said:


> Damn photo is sideways.. But out of the 276 beers I have had these are my favorite. Especially Jacobin Rouge which is a Flemish Red, and Rye Da Tiger by Three Floyds. As well as all of my home brewsView attachment 10074



Anything with a monk or friar on the front label has to be good!!!


----------



## CQB (Jan 17, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> From time to time, if you are at the store on the right day you can find some of these. Although finding a unicorn is easier.


They brew on the premisis, it's a short walk down the hill for a pint and a long meandering walk back. They have Keller door sales too.


----------



## yankfan (Jan 17, 2014)

Red-Dot said:


> Anything with a monk or friar on the front label has to be good!!!



Agreed!


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 17, 2014)

CQB said:


> They brew on the premisis, it's a short walk down the hill for a pint and a long meandering walk back. They have Keller door sales too.


That is a walk and a stumble I would be more than willing to commit to.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 17, 2014)

@yankfan that is amazing how you get those bottles to stay on the shelf sideways!  Genius!


----------



## medicchick (Jan 17, 2014)

I beer thread and our resident Irishman hasn't been around.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 17, 2014)

Since it is Girl Scout Cookie time again, a PSA from your interloping wine drinker.  I give you Beer Pairings for Girl Scout cookies.

http://flyingdogales.com/girl-scout-cookies-and-beer/



> *Trefoils with Pearl Necklace Oyster Stout (DD) *
> 
> The smooth butter and vanilla flavors from the shortbread are complimented by the dry chocolate and roast character in the beer.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankfan (Jan 17, 2014)

@Chopstick  Yeah it gets easier the more beer you drink.. then everything seems to look sideways..


----------



## Havoc13 (Jan 17, 2014)

medicchick said:


> I beer thread and our resident Irishman hasn't been around.



He's working his ass off with school right now.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 17, 2014)

Havoc13 said:


> He's working his ass off with school right now.


Ah, at least that's a good excuse.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok....picked up a few new ones and some old standbys....from left to right....

Old Peculier, Mendocino Oatmeal Stout, Hobgoblin, Banana Bread Beer, Stacked Milk Stout, Organic Choclate Stout and Samuel Smith's Taddy Porter....aaahhhh.....where to start!


----------



## yankfan (Jan 18, 2014)

Red-dot, if you like organic chocolate stout, you should try Choklat by Southern Tier, it is my favorite chocolate stout by far. Also hobgoblin is really good!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yankfan, 

I recognized the Brew Dog label...if you wanna go all in...I recommend their Tact Nuke Penguin!!!!!!







Yes that says 32%.....it comes with a cork stopper in case you can't drink it in one sitting...I chose not to employ that option....


*(Its made from real bits of penguin!!!!)*


----------



## yankfan (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha that is awesome! I am a huge fan of Brew Dog beers, only had a few unfortunately. Brew Dog Tokyo is the one that I have on the shelf, along with the one in the box which is Tokyo Black Horizon, Brew Dog did a collaboration with Omnipollo and some other brewery. How did you get your hands on that? I have heard of that, and the other beer that is even higher ABV.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 18, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Yankfan,
> 
> I recognized the Brew Dog label...if you wanna go all in...I recommend their Tact Nuke Penguin!!!!!!
> 
> ...



32%!!  I might as well drink some Lagavulin.....Cheers!


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 18, 2014)

yankfan said:


> Red-dot, if you like organic chocolate stout, you should try Choklat by Southern Tier, it is my favorite chocolate stout by far. Also hobgoblin is really good!



I've had their 2X stout...I will give it a try....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 19, 2014)

yankfan said:


> Haha that is awesome! I am a huge fan of Brew Dog beers, only had a few unfortunately. Brew Dog Tokyo is the one that I have on the shelf, along with the one in the box which is Tokyo Black Horizon, Brew Dog did a collaboration with Omnipollo and some other brewery. How did you get your hands on that? I have heard of that, and the other beer that is even higher ABV.



Well, back in 2009 in the year of our LORD, me and my friend set out to find this beer.
At the time it was the strongest in the GALAXY.

Fast FWD to this fall, we went hunting Unicorns and came up with a trophy!

Sadly it is no longer the strongest beer.....I think breweries will fight this one out til someone mixes uranium and jet fuel for a 100% beer....

Rumor is this is the new HAWTNESS!!!!









> *Brewmeister Snake Venom – The World`s Strongest Beer*
> Think that 10% double IPA is strong? Snake Venom, from Scottish brewery, Brewmeister, clocks in at a stomach-burning 67% ABV. Snatching the title for the world’s strongest beer, the brew is made with smoked peat malt (how Scottish of them) and both Champagne yeast and ale yeast. Now, whether it is technically a beer (the freeze concentration used to up the alcohol content pushes it more in the realm of hard alcohol) is up for debate, but it does outdo the 65% beer Brewmeister made back in 2012 that had held the championship belt. We’ll wait on a response from these guys.



:wall:


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 19, 2014)

I think I'm in love!!!


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 19, 2014)

yankfan said:


> Red-dot, if you like organic chocolate stout, you should try Choklat by Southern Tier, it is my favorite chocolate stout by far. Also hobgoblin is really good!



Almost forgot about this one....  Good choclate brew.....Theobroma by Dogfish

http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/occassional-rarities/theobroma.htm


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 19, 2014)

Red-Dot said:


> Almost forgot about this one....  Good choclate brew.....Theobroma by Dogfish
> 
> http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/occassional-rarities/theobroma.htm



I don't think I've ever had anything I didn't like by Dogfish.

I'm a big fan of Three Philosophers, myself.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 19, 2014)

Dogfish 90 minute IPA is one of the BEST IPA's earth!

My next journey however involves that Game of Thrones beer and the Mother of Dragons pouring it on me....

I mean I hope I can find that stuff locally....


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 19, 2014)

Huge fan of IPA's, the little bodega up the street from me gets the 90 minute (and the 120 minute) IPA and holds it for me. 

If you guys don't know about Rogue yet, get your mind right. Hard to find outside of the Northwest, but damn is it good. Notably the Chipoltle Ale (smoky, peppery, surprising) and the Mocha Porter. Damn good beers.


----------



## Brill (Jan 20, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I will have to have you killed now.  Nothing personal, I can't get Yeungling here, and you get it for $8 a half rack...  this is unfair and so you should die, I hate killing decent support guys, especially SOTAs...  but you deserve it, sorry.
> 
> My name is Inigo Montoya, you drank my Yeungling, prepare to die.





http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/01/16/yeungling-ice-cream-is-coming-back/


----------



## JHD (Jan 20, 2014)

lindy said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/01/16/yeungling-ice-cream-is-coming-back/



Woo hoo!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 20, 2014)

Bier du Boucanier.... This is hands down the best beer I have had. Period. I get it every time I got to one of our favorite places in Raleigh but always forget to snap a pic. 

Here is a link: http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/48/7975/


----------



## pardus (Jan 20, 2014)

Stone, Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale.

Currently my favourite beer in the world. 

Rogue is really good beer too, readily available in the North East too.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 20, 2014)

When I returned to CONUS after some time in Germany, the hunt was on to find a brew that came close to what I had found in Germany. I could list my favorites from Germany, but there is only so much bandwidth .I found myself on the left coast, and the brew that came the closest was Henry Weinhard, and it is still my favorite when I can find it. I have a daughter living in an old shipbuilders town in De. The best local brew there is made at the Dogfish head brewery, a bit heavy mit the hops, but it is a good number two. So my short list is:
1. Henry Weinhard
2. Dogfish head
3. Anchor Steam
4. Sam Adams Boston Lager
5. Yuengling


----------



## pardus (Jan 20, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> When I returned to CONUS after some time in Germany, the hunt was on to find a brew that came close to what I had found in Germany. I could list my favorites from Germany, but there is only so much bandwidth .I found myself on the left coast, and the brew that came the closest was Henry Weinhard, and it is still my favorite when I can find it. I have a daughter living in an old shipbuilders town in De. The best local brew there is made at the Doghead Fish brewery, a bit heavy mit the hops, but it is a good number two. So my short list is:
> 1. Henry Weinhard
> 2. Doghead fish
> 3. Anchor Steam
> ...



Trust me, try Stone and Rogue, You will be impressed!

I've lived and drank beer on 4 continents and they are my favourite...Thus far.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 20, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> When I returned to CONUS after some time in Germany, the hunt was on to find a brew that came close to what I had found in Germany. I could list my favorites from Germany, but there is only so much bandwidth .I found myself on the left coast, and the brew that came the closest was Henry Weinhard, and it is still my favorite when I can find it. I have a daughter living in an old shipbuilders town in De. The best local brew there is made at the Dogfish head brewery, a bit heavy mit the hops, but it is a good number two. So my short list is:
> 1. Henry Weinhard
> 2. Dogfish head
> 3. Anchor Steam
> ...




If you bribe me, I can find Henry's here no prob....   I have most of a case in the cool dark basement as we speak...
recently went to a place in Tacoma.... real Radelberger pilsner, on tap.... 
Jealous yet, doc?


----------



## medicchick (Jan 20, 2014)

lindy said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/01/16/yeungling-ice-cream-is-coming-back/





Chopstick said:


> I will just leave this right here.
> 
> http://lancasteronline.com/article/...ream-to-return-to-stores-in-mid-February.html



We found that out back in post 75


----------



## JHD (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder how a Yuengling float would taste?  Might have to try it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you bribe me, I can find Henry's here no prob....   I have most of a case in the cool dark basement as we speak...
> recently went to a place in Tacoma.... real Radelberger pilsner, on tap....
> Jealous yet, doc?



YES! I can find it in C'ville, and well worth the drive.



pardus said:


> Trust me, try Stone and Rogue, You will be impressed!
> 
> I've lived and drank beer on 4 continents and they are my favourite...Thus far.



I'll see if I can pick some up next time I re-supply the "Hanks". Thanks, Pardus!


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 23, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I don't think I've ever had anything I didn't like by Dogfish.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Three Philosophers, myself.
> 
> View attachment 10082


Robert Johnsons "Hellhound on my Ale" is an excellent Double IPA by Dogfish celebrating the phenomenal blues legend.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 23, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> Huge fan of IPA's, the little bodega up the street from me gets the 90 minute (and the 120 minute) IPA and holds it for me.
> 
> If you guys don't know about Rogue yet, get your mind right. Hard to find outside of the Northwest, but damn is it good. Notably the Chipoltle Ale (smoky, peppery, surprising) and the Mocha Porter. Damn good beers.


Their Maple Bacon Voodoo Donut brew is too damn tasty!


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 23, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> Their Maple Bacon Voodoo Donut brew is too damn tasty!


Sounds like a dessert!! I will look for that one....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 21, 2016)

Saw this last night and had to buy it. A bit too hoppy for my taste but good for novelty value.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 21, 2016)

Hubby went to the beer store today and a promoter from Blue just happened to give him a huge package of beer cozies.Now we are dressing our beer in Blue Jay Jersies.lol

Beer wise drink Blue-Kokanee if I can get it.Heinekin-sorry on spelling.SF  Med-if I can find Bradoors will send you some.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 22, 2016)

After just 2 of their Arctic IPA's, I found myself looking for my shield and axe!!!!



The Einstök Brewery is located just 60 miles south of the Arctic circle in the fishing port of Akureyri, Iceland. There, the water flows from rain and prehistoric glaciers down the Hlíðarfjall Mountain and through ancient lava fields, delivering the purest water on Earth, and the perfect foundation for brewing deliciously refreshing craft ales.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 29, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, anyone have any tips for storing beer in growler format? I found a seasonal huckleberry type beer at a small brewery/pub, next to my haircut place. I bought growler and at the rate I drink, it should last me a month. Was debating getting a few more growlers and building up small supply. But I kept hearing, that growlers only keep the beer fresh for a week. Anyone have any tips for storage in the 3-4 month range?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 29, 2016)

I drink Yuengling all the time thanks to the troll @x SF med .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2016)

@pardus - You've mentioned Stone a few times.  Have you been able to try their "Enjoy by..." series?  The two most recent versions highlighted Tangerines in their IPA...wonderful!!!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Just out of curiosity, anyone have any tips for storing beer in growler format? I found a seasonal huckleberry type beer at a small brewery/pub, next to my haircut place. I bought growler and at the rate I drink, it should last me a month. Was debating getting a few more growlers and building up small supply. But I kept hearing, that growlers only keep the beer fresh for a week. Anyone have any tips for storage in the 3-4 month range?




Growlers don't keep for more than 2 weeks if completely filled, once opened, you have about 36 hours to get it finished before it goes flat and stale.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 29, 2016)

Kronenbourg 1664 Millesime is my new fave.

Father in law brought some over from Europe on a recent visit; his carry on was a pair of socks, a car magazine, a ditty bag and a six pack of beer.  

Its a newer model, kind of buttery, very smooth.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 29, 2016)

Got into a little Skull Splitter from the Orkney Brewery last night.  Can't get it around here so I pick it up when in central Michigan or the Chicago AO.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 29, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Growlers don't keep for more than 2 weeks if completely filled, once opened, you have about 36 hours to get it finished before it goes flat and stale.


Thanks for the info, will rethink beer storage options.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2016)

I like my beer too much to waste it experimenting, so I mostly keep it simple.

Newcastle Scottish Ale (when I can find it)
Killians
Red Stripe
Stella
Dos Equis Amber with Mexican food
Singha with Thai food

And Yeungling and Shinerbock as runners-up.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Henry Weinhards
Stella Artois
Sam Adams

German Beers, short list:
Henninger 
Konigsbacher
Paulener Pils
Spaten Pilsner
Bitberger


----------



## x SF med (Jul 30, 2016)

too many to list....  Montana is a small/ micro brew beer mecca for me....  Try Cold Smoke Scottish Ale if you can find it, and ask Ranger Psych and medicchick if I steered them wrong with Moose Drool....


----------



## pardus (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm currently going through a Grolsch phase and enjoying it very much indeed. 



Ooh-Rah said:


> @pardus - You've mentioned Stone a few times.  Have you been able to try their "Enjoy by..." series?  The two most recent versions highlighted Tangerines in their IPA...wonderful!!!



I have not, I'll have to give them a shot.


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2017)

Had this the other night, and like AC/DC pre Axl Rose, it was pretty damn good!


----------



## policemedic (Apr 23, 2017)

pardus said:


> Had this the other night, and like AC/DC pre Axl Rose, it was pretty damn good!



No pic, brother.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 14, 2020)

I have been drinking Stella lately.

I do like it buttttt it seems fattneing. 

So any other lighter recommendations?


----------



## Kaldak (May 14, 2020)

Guiness.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 15, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> Some of the garage stockpile.
> View attachment 10003



NICE!!!!!!   That was the OG RANGER IPA.  It has now morphed into about 10 different versions of VOODOO RANGER IPA.



These are best beers out there hands down!

And they are just a few hours away in Asheville (since 2016) too !!!!!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 15, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> I have been drinking Stella lately.
> 
> I do like it buttttt it seems fattneing.
> 
> So any other lighter recommendations?



Oh no. Do you indulge in domestic violence and have a disposition towards wearing white sneakers, tracksuits and flat caps?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 15, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Oh no. Do you indulge in domestic violence and have a disposition towards wearing white sneakers, tracksuits and flat caps?


My sources say he got in on the ground floor of Zima and now spends his weekends sipping White Claw.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 15, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Oh no. Do you indulge in domestic violence and have a disposition towards wearing white sneakers, tracksuits and flat caps?



I will neither confirm or deny.



Ooh-Rah said:


> My sources say he got in on the ground floor of Zima and now spends his weekends sipping White Claw.



That hurts.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 4, 2020)

I think this is the right beer thread!!!! 2 new styles of RANGER being voted on......another election that could get nasty!!!!!
 #thirstygames




Voodoo Ranger IPA from New Belgium Brewing Gives Consumers Control In Choosing Next Limited Edition IPA | Brewbound


----------



## Jaknight (Oct 4, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I think this is the right beer thread!!!! 2 new styles of RANGER being voted on......another election that could get nasty!!!!!
> #thirstygames
> 
> View attachment 36085
> ...


Captain Dynamite Obviously


----------

